# Controller voltage question



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Can you run a 144V motor and controller on a 375V battery? - No, not unless it is specifically made to handle that voltage. In which case, the controller won't be listed as a "144V" controller.

Controllers uses a pulse width modulation to produce an output voltage to the motor that is equal to, or less than the input voltage to the controller. However, the maximum input voltage to the controller should never be exceeded than the rating. In other words, the output is variable, but the input is not (nor can it ever be above the rated limit).

One option is to split your battery in half and run it at 187.5V (365/2 = 187.5) using twin pairs that are then wired in series. That puts you much closer to 144V. Most controllers will have maximum no load voltage recommendation in their specification.

144V is generally considered the average voltage for a given amount of load. With no load, the voltage will be higher, but again, you will have to consult the manufacturer for how much higher you can safely go.


----------

